# To be a thousand son



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

With all the rp's flying around I decided to put one in too. It's about a group of psykers that have been taken and captured by Inquisitor Varkan from the planet of Creval.
_________________________________________________________________

Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor Varkan took the motto suffer not the witch to live seriously. He swore by it and though his influence amongst the Ecclesiarchy was not strong he had a niche of puritanical friends that offered him power.

He took this power and used it to wage a ceaseless war against the witch.

The planet of Creval is a world on which the void between the warp and Imperial space runs thin and their is frequent psychic activity. Reports of such activity was reported to Varkan and he rushed to destroy and capture the possible psykers and uproot this evil. 

He successfully uprooted several cultist cells and discovered some unwitting psykers within the ranks of the imperial army. Those that were not killed were taken upon Varkan's black ship (The merciless hunter) for questioning and eventual execution. 

Your part in this rp is to play the part of these psykers. You are trapped, bound and seperatd from the warp in the hold of the black ship. Though you suffer the wounds of torture none can hear your screams of anguish.

The night before leaving Creval you receive a strong vision from an astartes dressed in blue and gold power armour bearing the emblem of The thousand Sons on his shoulder.

In the vision he offers you the thing you desire most in the world for your service and though many of you were once loyal servants of the God emperor your treatment at Varkan makes your desire for freedom and revenge worth seeling your soul. Each one of you agrees to his terms without question and he leaves you with these words

"I will rescue you brothers for the power of the warp knows no bounds"

Though your wounds ache you sob the night away filled with hope and a new resistance in your eyes.

As the black ship moves from orbit round Creval you are alone in the hull of the ship but you are not alone. A ship of the Thousand Sons bursts from the warp and the ship rocks under the salvo from his cruiser (The power). As the black ships crew prepares to return fire a small landing torpedo breaches the hold where you are captive.

It melts into your cell and from it steps the man from your dreams Captain Rak'an and his second in command Ptah Qa'dir (who in this rp will be played by Euphrati) and 3 other sorcerors. These 5 were told by Magnus to expand their cabal of sorcerors before embarking upon the quest that Magnus gave them (hence the reason they are here). They kill the guards and unchain you and you willingly accept his leadership forgetting your desires as they are replaced by a yearning to become a thousand son.


The rp will follow your rise to power. Hopefully you will all escape from the black ship and go on to undertake the mission that Rak'an was set on by Magnus himself. 

Those of you that are successful will receive beneficial mutations gifted by Tzeentch and may even become Astartes, those that fail will suffer the consequences for Tzeentch is a fickle friend.

________________________________________________________________
You will be playing the parts of the psykers captured by Varkan. Now I want at least 8 and no more than 15 (though i dont expect that many).
Your psychic level is between Beta and Epsilon
Each of you will know your background which can be Imperial Guard or something as mundane as a baker or a town healer. I dont want all guard and I want variety if possible

Charactor profile

Name
Age 
Psychic Level
Original Profession: What were you before you were taken.
Special Psychic ability: Basically what is your special ability. You may be able to enforce your will, heal serious wounds, create barriers around your friends, destroy other psykers abilities in combat. You may only have one and I would once again prefer variety. i dont want everyone being able to kill enemies with bolts of lightening or a single word. Your powers are very specific yet as you watch others you will learn more but your instinctual power will be strongest.

Specialist skill: Are you a close combat expert, healer, crack shot, do you have an amazing memory, once again variety is the spice of life. You will not be unable to shoot if you are a cc expert just you will be strong with the sword and worse with a pistol. 

Personality
Background: I want to know how you discovered your powers, were you in a chaos cult beforehand or always loyal to the Emperor. Also how did the Inquisitor track you down

The story

Is MINE. basically you have every right to react as you see fit according to your personality but enemies do not appear from the walls and die at your will. My updates will give you plenty of chance and I promise to keep it as regular and interesting as possible. 

Mutations

In some updates I will be gifting mutations to those that deserve it whilst others my loose certain powers. Bare with it, its almost a posting standard criterion if you post well and regualarly I guarantee you will mutate. Think of it as quality control but remember Tzeentch is fickle and success doesn't always mean mutation.

Basically bear with me and I will make it balanced. Good posts will see their reward.

I hope you enjoy this rp
Post your charactors plz and any questions will be answered

Thanks to you all and my Tzeentch smile at you with nice white teeth


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wondering are we allowed to be a girl? Cause they way you say it makes it look like all the psychers all males.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Girls are fine
State the obvious
Yeah you can be male or female
didnt think of it to be honest
I'm more interested in the backstory and your characteristics


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok im not really up to date with the different levels of psykers and what powers pertain to each level, if you could give me a lowdown on that id love to make a character.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Natasha Yarin*

Name: Natasha Yashan
Age: 22
Gender: female
Appearance: a young woman, pale and a little gaunt. The markings of a sanctioned psyker on her wrists and neck, Aswell as on her heavy coat. She is smaller than the average Vostroyan, standing only barely 5 feet, her form is small and slender, moreso by her rigorous psychic training.
Position: Sanctioned Psyker / Pilot.
Weapons: 2 Navy pistols, combat knife
Armour: Flak armour.
Psychic Ability: Machine Control, able to enforce her will upon any electrical device, the more complicated generally easier than rudimentary ones. Her ability also extends to 'pushing' said machines beyond their natural abilities. Valkiries with shot engines continue to fly, lasguns keep firing even without ammo, etc. After pushing a device like that, it tends to break down completely.
Other Skills: Pilot, guerrilla warfare tactics.( setting boobytraps, survival, etc. )

Background:
Natasha was the second child of a lower hive family on Vostrov. Her older brother having been recruited, she was left behind in the dirt of the lower hive. Wanting to leave the place, she saw a carreer in the imperial navy as her ticket out, so she signed up. During routine inspection of the troops, she was discovered to be a minor psyker and was deported on one of the inquisitorial black ships to Terra.
It was decided she was strong enough to serve the empire as a full fledged psyker. She was inducted into the rigorous training, wiping away much of who she was. Her talent proved to be in non-offensive psychic training, and here she learned the ability to channel the warp into a protective shield.
After she had completed her training, the stiff and mentally scoured woman she had become was assigned to a Catachan detachment where she served with the men, protecting them from incoming fire with her shielding skill while they went on various missions. Being sent along with a 'guardian' on long commando raids, she slowly began to crawl out of the mental stigma that had been programmed into her in her training, while the men of the unit she served with, at first distrusting her due to her psychic abilities slowly began to give her respect for keeping their buts in piece from hails of enemy barrages and hails of bullets. To keep up with them, she learned basic survival techniques, and her training as a pilot along with her own latent psychic ability helped them fly out of many bad situations, earning her the nickname 'Baby Cat'.
Recently, orders were sent by the ordo hereticus, reassigning her from regular duty with the catachans to serve in the personal retinue of an inquisitor named Galiano, so she packed up her things, said goodbye to her comrades in her regiment and took the shuttle and ship to her new destination.
From there, things went from bad to worse. Inquisitor galiano was a radical Xeno hunter, who sent her and her teammates on several missions to obtain dangerous chaos artifacts and tyranid specimens. He was finally declared 'Diabolis Extremis' and executed by Inquisitor Varkan on Creval.
Natasha was arrested and taken to his black ship on suspicion of taint. She knew it would be a death sentence, a long and painfull death sentence. Here psyk-out drugs were administered to her, to lessen her psychic strength. It was intended to strip her of her ability to control machines, so she could be contained more easily. This didn't quite work, though it did lessen her ability, she lost the ability to shield herself and others as she was trained by the adepta telepatica, not her inborn power of machine control.

After a rather brutal nigth of torture, she received the vision of promised power and freedom by the tzeenzth sorcerer. Horrified, she rejected it, in her core still a loyal subject of the emperor.
Days of torture passed, holding on to that shred of herself, a loyal subject of the emperor as she was tortured, and every night, she would be tortured again by the visions of the sorcerer.
After another week of it, she was tossed into the cell once again, Varkan personally throwing her in with the words 'The Emperor won't save you, Witch. He saves who *I* deem worthy of saving.'
That is where she lost her faith. When the vision came again that night, she no longer refused, but accepted his bargain.
And for once in those weeks, she slept peacefully.
She was awakened to the thunder of guns, when 'The Power' made it's move against Varkan.
When the sorcerer appeared, she smiled. He had kept his word.

Side note: While she has accepted the sorcerer's offer, part of her still feels as an imperial citizen. She no longer believes in the god-emperor, but she is also still very wary of her new 'friends' among the forces of chaos, and not very comfortable in embracing chaos.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

tell me if this is good or not DB

Name: Wilhelm Govan

Age: 25

Gender: male

Psychic ability: Pyrokinetics, he has the ability control and create fire with his mind.

Psychic Assignment: At the time of Flovak taking him in he was thought to be a High Level Gamma by Flovak but other Inquisitors believe him to be a Beta, epsecially Varkan.

Other skills: Has a very acute detective mind, a skill he had learned inhis previous career.

Position: was once an Interrogator for the now deceased Inquisitor Flovak, now he is a fugitive on the run.

Appearance: He is of average height and muscular build, his facial features are regal, has blue eyes with a strange gold tint and short brown hair. At the time of his capture wore a long trenchcoat and clothes he used to disguise who he was, now he only wears a ruined pair of pants in the cell he is in.

Backround/Personality: Wilhelm was taken from Terra at an early age by the henchmen of Inquisitor Flovak who recognized the abilities of the boy after seeing him light a bartender on fire on accident when he tried to flee after stealing a loaf of bread. His pyrokinetic abilities were nurtured and advanced by the inquisitor who treated the young boy as a son and taught him everything he knows, the most prominent being his superb detective abilities. 

After many years of living with Flovak Wilhelm was finally given the position of Interrogator, something that some of the other henchmen saw as unfair and who believe they should have the position. While these members would never confront the Inquisitor, they would never confront Wilhelm outright for fear of his abilities, they knew that sometimes if they surprised him his power would be used by accident so they devised a plan to oust the young man. 

While on a station used for refuelling ships the henchmen sprung their trap, while the Inquisitor was talking with the station commander Wilhelm was watching the stars, the henchmen had killed a lowly serf and brought him out into the void where they were able to throw him at the window Wilhelm was looking out of. The body hit the window and Wilhelm jumped in surprise but his psychic clamp on his power held firm, but what the henchmen did not expect was what happened next, Flovak had made his way to Wilhelm and when he said his name to get Wilhelm's attention the Interrogator's already frayed nerves cause him to use his power.

As Flovak fell to the floor screaming in pain as he burned to death Wilhelm, horrified by what he had done, fled and hid on the Inquisitor's ship until it reached a planet and then jumped ship, ever since he has been a fugitive on the run from the Inquisition but has yet to be caught until now. His willpower and strength had grown over his years on the run and his control of his ability has increased greatly due to his use of his power to kill those who find him.

When he was caught he believed he would be killed outright for what he had done but for whatever reason he was tortured endlessly for secrets of Flovak's. Every night he had visions of a Tzeentchian sorceror and soon his love of the Emperor was replaced by a burning hatred for what he had allowed to be done to him and he gave in to the whispers of power and freedom. As the ship rocked around him he realized that the time for his breakout had come and when his cell door was blown open and two giants in azure and golden armor entered he smiled to himself and thought, _The Imperium will pay for what it has done to me._ and he followed the giants, the burning hatred in his breast for the Emperor and the Imperium increasing with each step.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Elisa Felin
Age: Unknown (appears to be 28 but has been using drugs to slow down her aging)
Psychic Level: Beta
Original Profession: Inquisitor
Special Psychic ability: Warp Strenght (Increase strenght toughness of herself and nearby allies to)

Specialist skill: Excels at close combat.

Personality: Elisa is hungry for revenge and has an Iron Will. She also likes to poke her nose around even if it has nothing to do with her.

Background: Elisa comes down from a family that served the Imperium of man for a long time. Her family had no records of psychers. She was taken to a black ship and found worthy to serve. For several years she served in the Imperial Guard. In her service she fought agaisn’t the Tau, the Eldar and even the forces of chaos. She had an impressive record which gained the attention of an Inquisitor, who was also a psycher like her. The Inquisitor was impressed by her ability and thus made her his acolyte. For years she served in the Ordo Mallues, fighting Daemons. The more she fought the Daemons she more she learned about them. As time pass her psychic powers grew stronger and stronger. Her Inquisitor then recommended her to be promoted to a full fledge Inquisitor. During this time Elisa and her Inquisitor went on a mission. Elisa returned but her Inquisitor did not. For her Inquisitor was killed by an orbital bombardment while fighting a Greater Daemon. After the mission her promotion to Inquisitor was made official. 

She continued off where her Inquisitor had left off, sending the Daemons back to the warp. During this time she used her connections to find out who had really ordered the orbital bombardment. After months of research she found it that it was Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor Varkan. She became enraged when she found this out and swore she would get her revenge on him. Yet she did not have the resources to pull it off. Thus she continued her mission while gaining resources. Yet during one battle she was badly wounded against a daemon and disarmed. As the Daemon was about to finish her off she grabbed a nearby daemonic weapon and impaled the daemon with it. Unknowed to Elisa was that the Inquisitor Varkan had place a spy in her ranks who reported this incident. Inquisitor Varken used this as an excuse to arrest Elisa.

When Varkan arrested Elisa he executed her entire team in front of her. Elisa swore that she would get her revenge on him. Varkan then place Elisa in the black ship were old memories returned. Yet she was given a vision, by a chaos space marine. She accepted their terms and rested better, knowing that she would get revenge agaisn’t Varkan. She waited patiently until the day would come.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/The_Assignment
these are the psyker levels im using
As for powers
I really dont mind
They are simply the power that is strongest within you and have no relevance to your level
Just make them individual

Einar: just one thing 
Could you put your powers as a part of your post ie 
Psychic skill: Force fields and barriers
Special Skill: Pilot good with machines
other than that absolutely fine


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Wowza there's gonna be a lot of ladies in this roleplay.

Name: Opal Lance

Age: 16

Psychic Level: Delta

Original Profession: Prostitute

Special Psychic ability: Irresistible beauty and seduction, though those of the same sex are less affected by it.

Specialist skill: She is intelligent with a good memory and keen grasp of mathematics and science, though she uses them less often than she might once have due to her current condition.

Appearance: Slightly taller than average for women. She owns what is often seen as the perfect body as she is very slim yet still retains many curves. Opal's skin is a powdery white and she has long ginger hair.

History: Her powers first appeared when she was 14 and still in school. Back then she still wasn't sure what was happening but still took full advantage in it, becoming the most sought after girl at school. She was still intelligent however and has started many philosophical arguments about how the Imperium runs things, seeing them as corrupt and immoral. When Opal left school at 16 she was approached by a gang who explained to her what she was and offered to let her join them. She agreed, seeing a glamorous career ahead of her where she would use her beauty to to expose corrupt politicians and greedy aristocrats. It was not so however. The psyker guard they assigned her to teach her was devoid of all emotion so she was unable to control him like she could others. He taught her little but the basics and then, to her horror, she discovered what the gang had organised all along. To use her as little more than a prostitute with which to extort money from the rich upperclass who would then, mesmerised by her charm, always come back for more. She tried to fight them and refuse but she was too weak and her sombre guard always kept her under control. This went on for some months until finally the Inquisitor raided the cult. Originally she was pleased, the Imperium wasn't so bad after all, they were going to rescue her... That fantasy died quickly as she was gruesomely tortured and as cruel, sadistic guards did with her what they pleased until she had a complete and total breakdown. This wasn't what she wanted. Opal just wanted to do good. And then Tzeentch contacted her. She excepted immediately, thinking things couldn't get any worse and while she was doing it purely for survival a small part of her mind realised that her original dreams of being an attractive spy, diplomat and now manipulator may yet come true.

Personality: While Opal was originally bubbly and full of life that is now gone, replaced by a silent self loathing and hatred. She is completely withdrawn, rarely speaking and avoiding eye contact, not trusting anyone apart from the Astartes that saved her. Given time she may recover and return to her once lively persona though how long it will take is anyone's guess. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

it seems Wilhelm is a lucky guy to be surrounded by all these girls lol


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> it seems Wilhelm is a lucky guy to be surrounded by all these girls lol


Maybe the girls here aren't interested in guys. LOL.:laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

eeeewww:biggrin:im sure he would be happy either way:laugh:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok brilliant 4 great charactors
Einar just make the small changes i asked for in my last post and your good to go
Hopefully we will get about 5-8 more.
Then we can start


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Luciferus

Age: 37

Psychic Level: Beta

Original Position: Pit fighter

Psychic Skill: Luciferus is able to control the blood of a Human/Xeno killing them from the inside out he can extract it from their body and use it as a weapon.

Special Skill: Use of his hands in Close Combat along with a double headed axe.

Equipment: A double headed axe.

Appearance: Luciferus wears his Plate Armour that he took with him when he defected although it is covered in grey Wolfpelts, he wears its skull on his head like a helm and has a neckless of teeth around his neck. Luciferus stands at six foot eight and dwarves most of fellows his muscles are large. Under his helm he has a thick black beard and red skin. He wears his Axe upon his back.

Personality: Luciferus is drawn back and only speeks to certain people who he can trust.

Background: Born on a backwater Hive World to a lower hive family his parents lived in constant fear that the Mutants who dwelled there would attack. Luciferus was on a walk one day when a gang of Mutants kidnapped him with the intent of eating his flesh. The leader of the Mutants, known as the Warlord so his potential and took him under his wing training him how to fight Luciferus became a bloodthirsty teenager. He became a hero among the Mutants being used by his adopted father as a Pit Fighter devouring those he killed he was locked away but soon escaped killing the Warlord with his bare hands and rampaging through the upper hive until a Inquisitor finally caught him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok absolutely fine dark
A few more things. If you want to have weaponry you can. We will find it somewhere along the way in the black ship.

That goes for special items of clothing that you wish to wear.

Ok guys we have 4. Would love to have 6 more plz. I promise it will be intersting


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Deathbringer has requested that I post up the background to the TS Sorcerer he has asked me to play in this storyline. He will be there to help assist (or not!) the pc's and aid in the storyline.

Sorcerer Ptah Qa'dir, Thousand Sons
Age: 10k+
Psy-Grade: unknown

Background: Ptah was in one of the first groups of marines chosen from Prospero after the coming of the Emperor and quickly rose through the ranks of the Thousand Sons. Like many of Magnus's sons, Ptah was a potent psyker even in those days. He was a powerful telepath, preferring to turn an enemies' mind back upon itself and able to control multiple targets at once. He was also a potent telekine and showed a grasp on many other minor powers as well. 

He fought in many great battles of the Crusades, standing by his brothers in victories and earning him an honourable reputation within the ranks of the Sons. Known to be cool headed and noble, he even was called on to stand in the circles that assisted Magnus himself with many of his castings. Ptah was fiercely loyal to the Imperium and his Primarch, believing that psy-craft was humanities greatest hope for the future. It was a crushing blow to him when the Emperor called Magnus to task for his studies. Like many of his brethren, outwardly he accepted the edict but secretly continued his studies as the request of his Primarch. He always felt that the Emperor was being short sighted in his decision.

He stood at his Primarch's side when Magnus was struck by the vision of Horus's betrayal and was one of the many who lent his strength to his father in his hopes of warning the Warmaster. The process nearly killed him and left him weak and fitful for many long days afterwards. He had only just fully recovered when Leman Russ and his Wolves burst forth from the warp and fell upon Prospero like a rabid hoard. He wept as he fought those he had once called his Brothers, even taking a wound from Ferki in defense of his Primarch. After the Thousand Sons were forced to flee into the Eye of Terror, Ptah found himself plagued by the soul-deep wound of their betrayal and swore that he would not rest until he saw the complete destruction of the sons of Russ. Tzeentch accepted his vow and blessed him with his mark, increasing his powers to new heights. Yet, in return Ptah found himself literally unable to sleep. When he does meditate he is forced to relive the visions of the desperate battle and burning of Prospero. Such is the whim of the Lord of Change.

Appearance: Ptah stands tall and noble, with an air of power and authority that hangs about him like cloying incense. His armour is a thing of immense beauty and artistry; the entire surface is covered in tiny faceted sapphires in breathtaking shades of the deepest blue. Every span of the gold trimming the edges is inscribed with sorcerous runes and sigils. His left shoulder pad is set with golden topaz and depicts a great serpent of flame consuming its tail. His right shoulder bares the symbol of Tzeentch carved in the finest gold-veined lapis lazuli. He typically wears an open robe of shimmering white cloth over his armour and cinched at the waist with a rope of ivory scarabs carved from the canines of Space Wolves that he has slain. His helm is framed by two sweeping wings of flame and studded with blue and white sapphires.

Ptah's face is surprising to most mortals. Regal and statuesque, yet disturbingly more than human; it is as if his features have been untouched by time while in the warp. His skin has a dusky quality and his hair is the color of the darkest night and bound by simple gold bands. His eyes are a pale, shimmering blue that seem to pierce the very soul. 

He wields a staff, tipped at both ends with gently curving single edged blades. The faces of the blades are polished to a mirror finish, yet the only thing they reflect is dancing blue flames. 

Ptah hardly ever converses aloud, choosing to speak telepathically. He has devotedly followed Rak'an since the Heresy, believing his brother and Captain to be blessed by Magnus himself.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hhhmmm we get our equipment on our way out? me thinks i might be seeing some interrogator armor very soon, or something like it.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Name: Tanner

Age: 24

Psychic Level: Beta

Original Profession: Hunter

Special Psychic ability: Can control all animals and plants, and animal and plant products, with his mind

Specialist skill: Brilliant shot, he is also a good tracker and is well versed in wilderness survival. 

Appearance: Average height but strongly built with a rough, yet handsome, look. He has shoulder length brown hair and bright green eyes. He is dressed in his prison rags.

Personality: A quiet man, not taken to attracting much attention to himself. He prefers his own company and tends not to get along too well with those he doesn't know. However, when you gain his trust he will stick by you.

Background: Tanner lived on a cold, scarcely populated world, the majority of the planet heavily forested. He lived in a small settlement with his family and a few other families. The men would hunt animals for food and the women and children grew whatever crops they could. On his first hunting trip, at the age of 14, Tanner discovered his gift. Just before he could make the killing shot, the animal he had stalked moved, ruining the chance. "Come back" he thought in frustration and to his amazement the creature did. It walked right back to its former location. Tanner quickly took his chance and killed the animal. Situations where animals did exactly what he wanted happened again and again until Tanner knew he must have some psychic ability. In time he also tried exerting his will on plants which also worked. Gradually his powers grew until he was able to control the products of both animals and plants. He used all his powers to help his people, until the Inquistition arrived. They came due to reported Chaos activity on the far side of the planet. When Tanner's settlement was contacted by them and checked for taint, Tanner's psychic power was discovered and he was taken. He still does not know the fate of his family and friends. Alone and filled with rage at the Imperium for his capture and treatment he gladly accepted the offer of the Thousand Sons.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Mugshot:









Name: Gabriel aka Gabe Varickson

Age: 21

Psychic Level: Zeta // Epsilon

Original Profession: Artisan Sculptor 

Special Psychic Ability: Tormentus. Gabe uses his innate abilities not to project his psi across distances, but to slowly break down the barriers of those around him, and then building them into his personal pawns. Indeed, who needs to shoot lightning from their fingertips when one could simply take control of such a person and tell them who to direct the lightning at. His abilities also help with perception, and altering their views of him, to the point he can embed himself within a group of pursuers and put forth the guise that he is one of their allies.

Specialist skill: Gabe, known by his full name as Gabriel, is known for his acute memory. Just a simple look at a mans face, and Gabe can remember it for a lifetime. This also plays well with his abilities of altering his outward appearance to one of possibly hundreds of individuals he has come across in his lifetime.

Books and scrolls lay themselves bare before him, as Gabriel can absorb any amount of information with a glimpse, memorizing incantations and phrases both written and spoken to him. It is said he can even mimic the languages of the xenos to the point that detection from the truth and the impostor.

Personality: Gabriel does tend to keep to himself, and is a brooding individual. He thinks every action out, and envisions all possible outcomes before acting, much like a venerable general takes a look at all possible actions before moving his troops upon the objective. 

Even within a group of allies, he always seems to brood over himself, watching those around him and their actions, judging just how long he can trust someone, and how long they will be useful to his plans.

Background: Gabriel started in the employ of a 'unknown beneficiary' during his younger years, building statues in the presence of what many would deem 'heretical creatures' for worship. He was known for escaping scrutiny, often leaving his workshop when the faithful would draw near, assuming the identity of his pursuers to escape, only to move to his next home and continue his work.

He had become entranced by the idols he helped to create, worshiping them and his own masterful works. His pride was his fall, pride in his work, pride in his abilities to escape his enemies. He had slowly fallen to chaos bit by bit in his passion for knowledge and power, and this 'benefactor' reveled in his fall and decent. It was this force that had warned him about the coming of the Inquisitor to take him into bondage, but too little too late did it come, as Gabriel was captured shortly after. Now, he simply broods over what to do next, how to escape this prison, and return to the one who has trained him thus far, to master his abilities and use them against those who would oppress free will.

(I hope this is good enough Deathbringer)


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Name: Irader commodus

age:45

Psychic level: gamma

original profession: Archivist

special psychic power: Irader has the power to alter temperature with prolonged concentration he can lower (or raise) temperatures to kill human beings
however his powers offer him very little protection so the use of his power can be a double edged sword already having lead to the loss of two of his fingers to frostbite.

specialist skill: Not many people ventured into the archives on his home world so he spent alot of his time reading this gives him alot of background knowledge on topics even those that the inquisition would rather noone knew.

Appearence: a man of average height. He has black unkempt hair which is beginning to grey. he is thin and ruddy skinned. he normally dresses in average priced robes of varying colours. 

History; Irader became an archivist when he left school however local interest in the archives was scarce and the only other archivist was 84 and all but deaf. This left him to his own devices for many years he read of the imperium and the emperor and the great crusades. However he found this lack lustre and one day stumbled upon an ancient tomb it struck him odd that an old text as this would be found on such an insignificant planet. he began to read of chaos and the warp he took the book and studied and analysed it for years.
One night four months ago he was ambushed by a group of thugs and beaten within an inch of his life. It was only through the emperor (or so he thought at the time) that arbiters had spotted the gang and drove them off however they left him apparently it wasn't there job to provide medical attention. He stumbled his way back to his quarters . He poured himself a glass off water and sat down filled to with rage for both thug and arbiter. after a few minutes the water began boil. He could not understand how this had happened, so he conducted tests and found he could not only raise temperature but also lower it. This was his gift and he would implement it.
a month after the attack ,having done alot of research he found the gangs safe house. 
He strode towards the door where a guard stood. He concentrated as he walked cooling the air around the guard. When he came into the guard's view the guard laughed "What? i remember you came back for round two did you" his hand fell to a club around his waist but couldn't pull it free. "Sometimes the cold makes the weapon stick" irader said ,of course it wasn't his line he had read it in a book about ancient plays. The guard tried to move but found resistance the condensation on his armor had frozen glueing it together. Irader watched as his eyes closed. He made his way into the safe house. The air around him was so cold no mortal man could endure its intensity but he was no mortal man (or so he thought) By the time the gangers realised he was there their armour and weapons were stiff holding them in place as they died their slow merciless deaths. He finally came to a large metal door. When he entered this room he found the walls smeared with blood and a symbol he recognised but couldn't remeber. A large man rose in front of him wielding an axe. "your sorcery does not affect the chosen of the blood god." Irader's response was only "oh i wasn't aware" before a frozen water pipe burst sending a shard of ice straight through the warriors head killing him outright. "oh yes khorne the blood god he protects his followers from sorcery must've been him..."
Irader collapse as he was indeed still mortal and couldn't resist the cold. The next thing he knew he was on a space craft missing two fingers on his left hand having had such a strange dream of blue men.

Personality: Irader is quite a whimsical man though having a very vindictive nature. however since he gained his powers he thinks nothing of killing or torturing. He is very intellegent and quite proud. He is however quite mad.

edit- sorry if it seems like a bit of a novel i got carried away and didn't realise till i posted.


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

Name: Conan Amyas

Age: 24

Appearance: Conan is a tall man, standing just under 6’2, and has long, dark blond hair that stops just at his chin level, though he keeps it smooth and his fringe is cut to one side. His frame is relatively average, though his shoulders are quite broad and he has incredible upper-body strength from hefting around his sniper rifle all the time while hunting, as he doesn’t use a sling. 

Psychic Level: Gamma

Original Profession: Outcast, hunter

Special Psychic Ability: Conan is effectively an Empath: a Psyker who can read people’s emotions, though he can do more than just read other’s emotions. He can also influence them to make them ethereally happy, or make them feel so awful that they want to commit suicide. 

Specialist Skill: Crack shot

Personality: Conan is an odd character, in that he isn’t afraid to say what he’s thinking or show what he’s feeling, and having lived a lonely life he is a bit strange around others. He likes to toy with other people’s emotions to see what they’ll do, and is sometimes disliked for it. He is not influenced by his feelings the same as others, as he feels them a lot less often and a lot less strongly. 

Background: Conan was born into a middle-class family on Creval in an outskirt city situated around a larger hive city Conan never bothered to learn the name of. From the time he first saw his father’s gun at age 5, Conan had always wanted to be able to shoot like a real marksman. When he turned 10 he asked his dad if he could go with him on one of his hunting trips in the nearby woods, and his dad eventually said yes after initially saying no. Conan though then that he could get whatever he wanted without having to do anything but ask, but unknown to him and his relatives, he was a Psyker and had been subconsciously using his powers to influence others. When he turned 14, his head began to ache painfully when he was on a hunting trip with his dad, and he complained to his dad, who took him to the town doctor. At first glance and after initial tests, the doctor couldn’t diagnose Conan’s problem as there seemed to be nothing at all wrong with him, so he was taken into the nearby hive city to a more professional doctor, who ran nearly every test imaginable on Conan.

After spending one week in the hive city in temporary-rented apartment, Conan’s family heard a knock at their door, and as his dad made to answer the door, it was blown off its hinges and three arbites troopers stormed in, yelling for everyone to stand down. They all complied and laid down on the floor, though Conan remained standing even as his dad urged him to get down. The lead arbites told Conan’s father that he was under arrest for harbouring a warp-tainted individual and that he would be executed within the hour in public, and the second arbites began to walk over to Conan, telling him he was also under arrest and would be executed alongside his father for being the warp-tainted individual. Conan didn’t know at first what he meant, but then what little school education he had received came back to him, reminding him of individuals who were able to use the warp to accomplish many different things, individuals called psykers. He panicked and sprinted for his father’s hunting rifle, barging the arbites trooper aside and grabbing the rifle just in time to blow off the third arbites’ head as he raised his own combat shotgun to cut Conan down, and then using the rifle stock to smash the lead arbites into unconsciousness before shooting out the intestines of the second trooper as he began to rise. He grabbed what ammo his father had left as his family lay on the floor looking shocked and upset, before he mouthed ‘sorry’ and leaving the apartment with the rifle and ammo, eventually leaving the hive city itself and fleeing into the woods beyond. 

He lived out his life in the woods where he built himself his own cabin and installed the necessary components of a normal house, with help from a nearby village, though when the people were finished helping him, he would test his powers on them to find out what he could do, and found out he could read and influence their emotions. To cover his tracks, he made the villagers so depressed that when they returned to the village they committed suicide, and because only they knew were he lived and they were know dead, he was safe. Or so he thought. 

10 years to the day he fled the hive city, fled from his family and everything he knew or loved, a mysterious man paid him a visit in his own home, though when at first the man arrived Conan was out hunting for his dinner that night, so the man waited. When Conan finally returned with the carcass of a large quadruped animal, he found the man waiting in his living-room, drinking his wine. The man turned out to be Inquisitor Varkan, who said he was here to ask Conan some questions. Conan agreed but remained wary of this strange man dressed ornately, and the man was very hostile, Conan concluded, after asking only a few questions. When Conan attempted to change Varkan’s emotions to make him more mellow, Varkan laughed out loud, before tossing the brass cup he had been drinking from at Conan’s head. Conan was thrown from the stool he was sitting on from shock at first, but when he reached for his gun on the table beside him, he found a pistol pointed at his head. Varkan explained he knew who and exactly what Conan was, that he had found out from his old family, from the nearby villagers, and that he was going to make him pay for his ‘heresy’. Varkan knocked Conan out with a pistol-whip to the temple, and he was then taken aboard Varkan’s black ship. He was tortured for a week, his cries of pain and anguish going unheard in the dank ship, when one night a figure clad in beautiful gold and blue armour appeared in his dreams, offering him freedom and many gifts in return for his service to him, and Conan was at first sceptical, but he though about the coming torture he would have to endure, and the eventual grisly death he would meet, and then gladly accepted: the fact that he was an Imperial citizen never even crossed his mind, he had long ago given up on the Emperor. 

He was woke later that night by a slamming sound, and woke to the sight of the gold and blue-armoured man with another unfamiliar figure in his cell. Conan laughed openly for the first time in a week – he had not just been dreaming.

Also, much like, Sei' fir, sorry if ^ is a bit too long, I was just going with the flow, you writers know how it is.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well 9 characters all accepted
We need 1 or two more
Now the only thing that is worrying me is that solitaire and ace sage both control emotions
I just want to make one distinction
Solitaire im assuming your beauty is almost hypnotic and holds them immobile entraced. Basically solitaire you will entrance and coerce

Ace sage: I want you not to be able to influence people but just suppress them with waves of depression, terror or pleasure and love something like that. Ace you will terrify and manipulate.

If either of you wishes to change your powers to something else that is fine. I just dont want to people doing exactly the same thing so i need a difference between you

btw excellent background all of you


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Let's get a few more girls. I'm sick of the rps usually being mostly males.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok guys the action thread will be up tonight so any last minute (female... just for you necrosis... or male) additions could they be got in asap. 

I would really like a healer character if possible but any powers should be fine


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Charactor profile

Name: Yuri Chudov
Age: 19
Psychic Level: Beta
Original Profession: Guardsmen medic
Special Psychic ability: Affects the nerves and blood cells of the body. Pretty much control flow of nerves. The closer the person it, the easier it is to affect the flow of nerves and blood cells.

Specialist skill: Medic. Healer. 

Personality: Stubborn, lazy, stoic and unmoving when on the defensive. Talks to officers when spoken to. Was beaten in ranks, so can handle a heavy beating. Proud of being Valhallan and human. Wants to remain human and hates mutations.

Background: Good healer back on Valhalla fighting the Orks. Personal healer of the Commander. One time an Inquisitor docked ship and bummed around for a little while. He had an injury so the Commander offered the service of Chudov. Inquisitor relised what Chudov was and arrested him. 

Appearance: 5'9" with almost bald hair cut (buzz cut or whatever). Wearing an old rankless Valhallan Uniform, including a Great Coat. 

Blond-brown hair, blue eyes, weather beaten hard face. Usual Valhallan.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

good charactor horn make your first post going from the original. Euphrati will release you from your chains.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome... does Euphrati have to release me though?

cheers. Thought i was too late.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi guys a few people such as ace sage, solitaire and possibly trevor drake have dropped out of my rp

Thus I'm advertising for any new guys. i'm looking for between 2 and 3

Any takers please post a charactor


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

*Name:* Lilia Toralein
*Age:* 20
*Psychic Level:* Delta
*Original Profession:* Seamstress
*Special Psychic ability:*
Warp thread, creating countless strings of energy and manipulating them perfectly, she can tie them around things and move objects a little, though lifting objects off the ground usually takes a bit of effort so not usually used.
But she can weave curtains or nets of energy and tangle up people, the threads are semi-transparent so they're not all that easy to see when they move about, and they're reasonably strong, needing a proper knife to really severe them, except of course she'll just create more.

*Specialist skill:* Relatively decent with a pistol, isn't exactly strong enough for anything else. 

*Personality:* Lilia is a little detached and distant, she has been mentally scarred from a traumatic event in her past that has left her with a very eerie disposition, she's very floaty and doesn't react very much to things. She doesn't appear to have any concept of fear or anxiety, very carefree and a wandering spirit.
*Appearance:* Lilia has shoulder-length golden blond hair, fair skin and bright green eyes, she has a thin, lithe form, not exactly strong in any respect and her muscles are rather lacking, but she still possesses her shapely curves.
*Background:*
It all began when Lilia was about the age of 10, living in an isolated village far away from anything and everything, she didn't know much about the Warp or the Emperor, or the witch hunters, as apparently there was suspicions of psychic activity in the village.
There was a show on in the village, these people had several little creatures she'd never seen before running around, the people had strings attached to numerous parts of the creatures' bodies like weird versions of leashes, but they weren't very long and could only reach straight down.
One of the people tripped over as he lead his creature through the crowd of children, and the creature collapsed like it had died, Lilia despaired and picked up the poor thing.
There was no life in it, cold and dead, but suddenly it jumped out of her hands, the man had gotten back up and picked up the strange piece of wood with all the leashes attached to it once more. He had brought it back to life!

The creature had felt funny, its skin was like the fabric of the clothes she wore, maybe the man had created it out of fabric and then brought it to life with the strings?
Regardless, Lilia's parents were weavers so it was only natural that she became a seamstress, learning how to create those creatures and also how to create all kinds of wondrous things like clothing.

As she grew older, she had a fascination for weaving, doing it for fun as well as for work, and truth be told she had this special affinity for it how it seemed to come alive in her hands, she made clothes and objects so easily it was mind-boggling, the thread just flew along with her fingers at a staggering rate.
It was also when she was older that she learned that those people were actually puppeteers, the creatures were never alive, but to her it had seemed so real, like those creatures actually existed.

And then one day someone died from the most bizarre of causes, and no one knew anything about it, at all, there was a man in a strange suit of armour who looked unhappy about this, accusing everyone of hiding the culprit from him, and he went away. Then there was a great beam of light that tore down from the heavens, striking the village, and everything burned, flesh melted off bones and houses smoldered into ashes.
But something strange happened, this didn't hurt Lilia at all, she stood in the middle of the village staring as the entire village melted before her eyes, people running around screaming as they were flayed alive by the heat.

And then it all stopped... Lilia was left as a wreck in the middle of incinerated village, horrified beyond imagining, her mind had to protect itself so it shut most of itself out, turning her into what she was today.
Her psychic ability flourished after that spike that saved her from the blast, she wove strings around the fallen and animated them like puppets, having them walk around the village and act like they normally would, and she treated them as if they were still alive, still real, and none of this had happened.

After awhile this apparently reanimated village came to the attention of people like that man from before, they came down and took her away from her home, knocking loose her strings and letting all of the villagers die once more.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent very much accepted
Hang around a little before posting. I intend for you to have already been recruited by the thousand sons prior to our attack on Varkan

Insanely cool power btw. You have undergone a little training and thus you will meet with the group on the ship. Is that ok?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Sounds fine, just post my cue in the IC and I'll go from there


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone want to share a room with my character. I'm sure we could have a little bit of fun.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

you can room with me Necrosis, i already have a room but there is an extra bed in it. it's the closest one to the library and my armor should be in there on a rack but im not, im in the library currently


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok well thats sorted out 
Ok blazinvire is accepted maximum of 2 more slots. Anyone interested?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok the update will be tonight or tomorrow and another charactor would be great but if their are no takers blazinvire your introduction will come then

Any more charactors PLZ SUBMIT BY TONIGHT


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Guys apologies all round
This rp is far from over its just rl and a computor crash have made he whole thing rather annoying
I had an update half ready and i lost it.
I will update i promise bare with me

Still looking for one new person


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Guys apologies all round
> This rp is far from over its just rl and a computor crash have made he whole thing rather annoying
> I had an update half ready and i lost it.
> I will update i promise bare with me
> ...


I knew placing my faith in you was a wise choice.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Name: Revious Korten
Age: 18
Psychic Level: Beta
Psychic Power: Telekenesis
Bio: Born on the then rebel world Psycoso, Revious's family clebrated when they discovered he was a psyker. He was praised for his ability and practised his power openly. However when the Imperium arrived to take back the planet his parents shut him in a cage and hid him so the soldiers of the Imperium could not find their child. This failed but Revious was freed because they thought he had been imprisoned by the rebels. After leaving the system Revious began plotting his revenge on the Imperium. He settled on Creval and began slowly killing minor staff of the planets government. After many successful hits he decided to skip the upper ranks and go for the big cheese: the Planetary Governor. He began hiring mercinaries to help him but an Imperial spy had followed him and discovered he was planning to kill the Planetary Governor. Rather than use his own forces to kill Revious, the Governor heard of the Inquisitors coming and decided to let him do it. The Inquisitor was told Revious was suspected of running a chaos cult and Varkan made a warrant for his catpure and following execution five minutes later. Revious was found soon after and brought onto the black ship.
Equipment:Revious used his telekenisis to take a guards security pass and a passers-by auto pistol
Special Skill: A game Revious and his father played was his father would throw something at him and Revious would have to use his powers to stop them hitting him. Because of this Revious a very quick reflexs, but is not a fast runner because once his father tried to see if he could be quick enough to do this with a bullet, and Revious only did it just in time for it not to hit him in the heart and was hit in the knee. The local apothecary refused to do anything, he would survive if the Dark Gods wished him to


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lupercal101 said:


> Name: Revious Korten
> Age: 42
> Psychic Level: Beta
> Psychic Power: Able to change an objects shape and composition. When discovered by the Inquisitor he changed his TV into a large gun that fired bolts of electrircty to defend himself. The object he wishes to create has to be close to the same size of the original object, he cannot create a starship with a set of drawers
> ...


You forget Tzeentch can almost do anything.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Besides, who says we HAVE to become mahreens? Ever hear of a Tzeentch Sorceress?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

To be brutally honest, none of you qualify to be truly made into marines since all the pc's are beyond the age to recieve the implants.

However, the final word would be DB's.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lupercal your power is ridiculously overpowered
Hi look at that bolter ill change it into a rubber duck
you could easily change my ship into an obscenely large gun

Change it... that is not negotiable

Lol my decision mwahahha the power is mine


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

When abouts does my character come into this thing anyways? Just trying to think up some possible introductory posts.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

You will be in in the update im doing at this very moment
Bare with me, the problem is Ihave to post for Rak'an and thus the update is exceedingly long


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

* Gets out the whip * Don't make me have to use this! We're all getting impatient and jumping up and down waiting for the update!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok lupercal your power is now fine. I can live with telekenesis but at the moment ur fairly weak and the amount you can lift depends on the size of the object. For example you can nick a bolter at 20 yards but you cant lift anything at 1000 yards maybe a pebble if you get stronger.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

* cracks the whip at Deathbringer * Less recruitment posting, more Action Thread Posting, we're all still waiting on you!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Einar 4000 words is a long post


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

And you've had 3 weeks to write it.. now I know you lost a lot with some comp trouble, but still we've been waiting on you for three weeks now, GET A MOVE ON!


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah! ......


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

bloody hell horn has joined the affray, my rpers are more restive than i thought
is mutiny being planned 
ok guys
firstly apologies for the huge wait
secondly, i'm staying in tonight to finish this update. I promise you that by saturday midday gmt you will have a lovely long update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Good.. else we'll come over and chain you to your computer until you post the update, with me hovering over you and cracking the whip if I have to!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Good, it is not wise to keep a daemon prince waiting Deathbringer, i was contemplating ways to make you work.....faster :grin:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Calm yourselves Mortals.

DB is working on the update right now. Rak'an and Ptah will be sacrificing you... er taking your oaths of loyalty to Tzeentch soon enough!


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Should I give the sorceror tutoring Lilia a name? And should Elisa or Lilia be posted first?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I honestly dont mind you can ask her her stuff in the end it will make no difference
and feel free to name the sorceror


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok guys as my momentary blip has seemed to have slowed this down im going to give you guys 24 hours and then update, hopefully i can get this show back on the road with the numbers ive got

horn, sarcasm, sel and lupercal im waiting on you guys


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry I haven't posted yet, I've been horribly busy this week and this weekend working on my house, and also finding a new job, I heard last friday that my contract wouldn't be extended, so I'm out of a job right now.
( it's till monday, but I took that day off )

I'll be making a post as soon as I can, which will be somewhere this week. since I'll have plenty of time for it.. :cray:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Not a problem einar
With necrosis and dark angel unable to post due to writers block and laptop issues, sarcasm, sei'fer and lupercal all missing in action this rp is unfortunately grinding to a rather large hault 

My current posters are commisar horn, euphrati, blazinvire, black apostle vilhelm, ,inquisitor einar.

Now I'm seriously considering saying a fond farewell to Rak'an and friends yet with the 5 of you and dark angels return I may well be able to carry on. We have 6 excellent quality posters and I'm certain we could keep this rp going. I'm game if you all are!


However this is an open call.

*I really could do with more rp'ers so anyone that wishes to join may do so*

Also look out for "The cleansing of Mousillon" my new Brett rp which is very much in the pipeline


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

name:cypher matus

sex:male

age:28

phsycic Level:Beta // Alpha 

original profesion: rouge space marine

specal phsycic ability:gate of infinity,voretex of doom

specalist skill:combat,he is a rouge space marine after all

history:born upon the scorched world of thull he was a missfit,his powers manifested erly around the age of 5, though uncontrolable at his age he managed to kill three people without relising it,when he was 10 he was selected for the space marines,they detected his abilitys but they wernt strong enough for him to be trained as a librarian.
after training he was deploied near the eye of terror were,in such close proximaty to warp energyhis powers grew to the point of surpassing the chapters 3 librarians.he was sentanced to death ,but befor he was shot he opened a gate of infinity and escaped to the planets surface, he defiled the aquillas on his armour and went into hiding.until now


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately pariha you have sort of missed the point of this rp. However I would be delighted to have you aboard and help you develop a new charactor. Feel free to pm me or if im on chat come have a convo

Firstly,You are meant to be humans trying to become spacemarines, whilst a 28 year old marine is very very very unlikely. There are various inaccuracies I could point out yet it is pointless as I really dont want a rogue space marine. I want a human charactor.. so if your still interested pm me 

Secondly I meant powers such as pyrotechnics, telekinesis and other such powers. Weak powers that can be developed in a specialist skill

Thirdly: we all make spelling mistakes but have a read through your post and you will see how difficult it is to read.


BTW: There is an update up
Please read it and get back to me


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> whilst a 28 year old marine is very very very unlikely.


Actually 28 is pretty likely for a marine; inducted into the chapter between 13 and 17 (depending on the chapter) and a decade of implantation and training. He could definitely be a space marine by 28, though whether he would be a full battle brother is a different matter entirely; let alone a trained librarian.


----------

